# Extreme VFT specs?



## Bowtech Freak (Jan 11, 2004)

What is the specs for a 04' Extreme VFT?
Also what are the string and cable lengths? Thanks.


----------



## AndrewM. (Jan 15, 2006)

34 1/16" ata, bh 6 5/8", ibo 325-333 fps ibo
string length, 89 1/2"
cable length 36 1/4"
tuning gap .425


----------



## Bowtech Freak (Jan 11, 2004)

thanks.


----------



## fixerupper (Jan 29, 2004)

http://www.bowtecharchery.com/downloads/

For future reference, click on the 2004 ownwers manual link. Has everything you need there. Hope this helps.


----------

